

A whole new way of surfing the web - surfbysize
http://www.surfbysize.com

======
surfbysize
surfbysize is the original website where you can discover entirely new content
by resizing your browser.

Resize your browser and at every pixel, discover a whole different page,
video, embed, iframe... could be anything!

A unique opportunity for businesses and artists alike, the pages are yours to
get creative and market on. Starting at 1$, the price for a page goes up 1$
with every page sold, on a first-come-first-served basis.

There are a few demo pages but all sizes are for sale as of today.

Happy surfing and we can’t wait to see what the page will become.

team surfbysize

